# 007



## aceinrete

Ciao!   Qui ce l’ho un caso abbastanza curioso… Che cosa vuol dire “007” in un contesto seguente:

  “Per intercettarli già oggi serve autorizzazione della Camera di appartenenza, d'ora in poi servirà anche per intercettarle le persone costantemente in contatto con il parlamentare, come parenti, collaboratori, amici. Contrariamente ad adesso, non si potrà più registrare una conversazione con una persona a sua insaputa, pena prevista da 6 mesi a 4 anni. Sono tre categorie potranno registrare di nascosto: il 007 che si occupano di sicurezza nazionale, le persone in causa che vogliono provare le loro ragioni; i giornalisti professionisti e pubblicisti che fanno un servizio.” (Angelino Alfano) ?


  Non riesco a trovare nessun definizione di questo termine in nessun dizionario… Come si può dirlo in altre parole? In senso generale, è certo che capisco cosa vuol dire "007" ma forse c'è un termine specifico per esprimere il concetto...

  Grazie.


----------



## Enigmista

Gli 007 sono *Investigatori / detective privati*


----------



## aceinrete

Enigmista said:


> Gli 007 sono *Investigatori / detective privati*



Grazie!!! E perchè Alfano non dice cosi?


----------



## Enigmista

Perchè vuole solo evitare l'uso del termine e usa una maniera più corta per esprimere lo stesso concetto !


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Enigmista said:


> Gli 007 sono *Investigatori / detective privati*


Nooo 

007 è sinonimo di agente segreto, come in inglese del resto.


----------



## aceinrete

Enigmista said:


> Perchè vuole solo evitare l'uso del termine e usa una maniera più corta per esprimere lo stesso concetto !



Si, ma 007 non è un investigatore privato, è un agente segreto...


----------



## aceinrete

Paulfromitaly said:


> Nooo
> 
> 007 è sinonimo di agente segreto, come in inglese del resto.



Anche in Italia esistono gli agenti segreti (come impiegati pubblici)? Non esiste un altro termine più formale (ufficiale)?


----------



## Enigmista

_*Agente segreto*_ chiedo venia ...Dice bene Paul !

Ad ogni modo Ace, il motivo che spinge il ministro Alfano ad usare 007 è lo stesso ! 


P.s: che io sappia non conosco termini più tecnici


----------



## aceinrete

Enigmista said:


> _*Agente segreto*_ chiedo venia ...Dice bene Paul !
> 
> Ad ogni modo Ace, il motivo che spinge il ministro Alfano ad usare 007 è lo stesso !
> 
> 
> P.s: che io sappia non conosco termini più tecnici



 Grazie!


----------



## stella_maris_74

Riporto anche i punti salienti della lunga definizione del dizionario Treccani per completezza:

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tag/007/



> *ż**èro**ż**èrosètte* (o *ż**èro **ż**èro sètte*; propr. *007*),  s. m. e f., invar. – Nome, o più esattamente codice di riconoscimento,  come agente del Servizio segreto britannico, di un personaggio, James  Bond, nato dalla fantasia dello scrittore inglese Jan Fleming [...] Le doti d’intelligenza,  di raffinatezza, la forza e agilità atletica, la perfetta conoscenza  delle arti marziali e dell’uso delle armi e dei congegni più  sofisticati, hanno contribuito a trasformare il personaggio in un mito  popolare, così che il nome, o il numero, di _007_  viene spesso usato nel linguaggio giornalistico per indicare non solo  agenti del servizio segreto, ma, più genericam., funzionarî incaricati  di assolvere compiti particolarmente delicati, difficili, anche di  carattere investigativo: _gli 007 della CIA statunitense_, _dell’Intelligence Service inglese_; _gli 007 della nostra Guardia di finanza._


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Ace.
Vuoi qualcosa di brutale per indicare
"gli 007 che si occupano di sicurezza nazionale"?
Ecco qua:
"Spie".
GS
PS A quanto pare anche Angelino Alfano fa i suoi bravi errori


----------



## ursu-lab

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Ace.
> Vuoi qualcosa di brutale per indicare
> "gli 007 che si occupano di sicurezza nazionale"?
> Ecco qua:
> "Spie".
> GS
> PS A quanto pare anche Angelino Alfano fa i suoi bravi errori



 Suvvia, credo che sia più logico pensare che l'errore l'ha fatto chi ha trascritto il testo. 
Anche perché *due *sbagli così grossolani - l'articolo davanti a una "z" e la concordanza soggetto singolare/verbo plurale - sono un po' troppi anche per un madrelingua con la licenza elementare, figuriamoci per uno con un dottorato di ricerca, piaccia o meno la sua appartenenza politica. Purtroppo gli errori dell'autore di questa frase sono di ben altro tipo...


----------



## aceinrete

Grazie a tutti per le vostre risposte!


----------



## gp92

aceinrete said:


> Anche in Italia esistono gli agenti segreti (come impiegati pubblici)? Non esiste un altro termine più formale (ufficiale)?


Agenti dei servizi segreti


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

E brava gp.
GS
PS forse anche "funzionari dei servizi segreti".


----------



## gp92

Grazie, Giorgio! 

PS Qualche volta si omette anche "segreti" - funzionari/agenti dei servizi


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Infatti volevo mettere "segreti" fra parentesi tonde, ma poi ho pensato che era troppo "italiano". Comunque, hai ragione.
GS


----------



## aceinrete

Ciao Giorgio! Ciao gp92!

Bravissimi ragazzi! Grazie di cuore!!!


----------

